# Decannulation



## kimed34 (Feb 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what code they are using for Decannulation?  My providers insert a cannula. CPT 36822, on Day 1 of starting ECMO, CPT 33960, and then days later they decide to remove the cannula while continuing to bill 33961 for each 24 hour of ECMO.  I dont' see a code for the decannulation and have been told that it is bundled into the insertion of the cannula.  I can't find any documentation stating this to show my Providers so if anyone know this to be true, please tell me where I can find it.  Or if it is billable, please let me know how it is being billed.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 5, 2010)

*37799 Unlisted Vascular*

We use the 37799 Unlisted Vascular Procedure for Decannulation from ECMO. (We are in Pediatrics - this is always done in the OR.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kimed34 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is your office getting paid for the Decannulation using the Unlisted code?  Particularly, concerning Medicaid?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 8, 2010)

*With documentation*

I can't tell you off the top of my head ... but I believe that we are successful when we have clear documentation.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tmrang (Jul 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but thought I'd post anyway...

Per CPT® Assistant February 1997 Volume 7 Issue 2

There is not a specific CPT code for decannulation of ECMO. The appropriate code to use for this procedure is 37799, Unlisted procedure, vascular surgery. When using an unlisted code, send a copy of the procedure note or report along with the claim, to explain the service performed.


----------



## lisaham46 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Cystoscopy with Decannulation*

I am trying to find a cpt code to be able to bill this. I am very new in Urology coding and trying to find out if you can bill for decannulation ? Help please.


----------

